# Which BitTorrent Client?

## peka

Hi,

I've been using Azureus for a couple of years now. From all it's amazing features I have used.... a few  :Sad: 

So it crossed my mind to switch over to something lightweight?

 - gnome-btdownload ?

 - transmission ?

I have a preference for GTK as you can see  :Smile: 

Can you advise?

----------

## massimo

Well, I can only suggest a single non gui client - rtorrent. It is easy to use, a real lightweight, with a lot of features one might not expect. And it even works within screen  :Wink:  .

----------

## tost

I also used Azureus a very long time but then I thought about some text-based (I know you prefer gtk-apps) but rtorrent for example has a very easy configuration and it´s just doing his job - downloading !

Greetings

----------

## kill

Transmission has potential but I would recommend against it at this point. There are a few "grey" areas in the Bittorrent spec. Due to the way a few things are implemented in Transmission it's getting banned on a number of trackers. It's a great client but right now not worth the trouble in my opinion. As soon as it's taken care of it would be perfect for what you want.

In the mean time btpd is a great little daemon client. It runs in the background and is accessed via cli. It's a nice little add torrent and forget about it program. That may be a bad thing depending on how you look at it.

----------

## JohnDoe

Well, I know it's not Bittorrent only program but I found mldonkey to be a very nice program.

It allows several kinds of p2p networks (though I only use BitTorrent and eDonkey) and I haven't had any problems with it. It works through a web browser... in my case is the best because I have it installed in my router/firewall, this way I don't even need to open a connection to the server.

----------

## peka

Thanks for all your tips guys.

I have decided to give Rufus a shot. It may not be as lightweight as I would like it to be, but at least it has a stable version in portage and does not pull any strange stuff like Azureus 2.4.0.2 (the newest ebuild want www-client/seamonkey - probably b/c of USE flags but anyway...)

I will let you know my early thoughts soon

----------

## rrok

Try utorrent.

It's written for Windows but you can run it under wine.  :Wink: 

----------

## peka

Yes - I know. I've tried it a couple of month aga on a WinXp box

----------

## vputz

Just want to second the mldonkey recommendation.  Can be a bit fiddly to set up, but works like a champ once you do, and handles all sorts of downloads (edonkey, gnutella, bittorrent, or even just http/ftp downloads).

----------

## peka

I think I will give it a try.

"Stable" Rufus crashes at start  :Sad: 

----------

## Zentoo

I just recommend this one ... I just use light applications and i prefer gnome apps too ...

so I just recommend you this one: net-p2p/bittornado

I get used to launch it by double click on a torrent file on rox filer whithin I have make the association for torrent mime type with "/usr/bin/btdownloadgui.py" so I just need to double click to have a little window with statistics about download and two widget to control the network upload rate and number of upload streams.

----------

## renrutal

Despite its really lousy bandwidth allocation control, I'll also recommend rtorrent, it's a great lightweight app.

----------

## peka

Yes, but I really want one with GTK GUI, so neither bittornado nor rtorrent...

But thanks guys.

I really like rufus at the first glance...  :Sad:  Anyone have it working?

----------

## nahpets

What about ktorrent?  It's a KDE app, but really good.  It's under active development and has some nice features to it.  It's also lightweight, especially compared to Azureus.

----------

## peka

I really, really prefer GTK over QT  :Sad: 

Excuse my being tedious  :Smile: 

----------

## Zentoo

Just to let you see that bittornado use your GTK look !

That's a screenshot about a running bittornado next to my GTK+ theme selector, as you could see, he use my current GTK theme:

Bittornado and GTK theme chooser screenshot

Obviously, you need to select the GTK use flag when you emerge it.

----------

## peka

Thanks.

How do you like BitTornado in terms of configuration and usage?

Does it minimize to tray? Does it launch a separate window for each download/upload?

----------

## spiralvoice

MLDonkey includes a GTK2 GUI, enabled by USE flag "gtk".

Another really nice GUI for MLDonkey which I prefer is net-p2p/sancho-bin.

----------

## peka

I've heared that MLDonkey is hard and inconvinient when it comes to configuring it.

And I only use bittorrent network

----------

## spiralvoice

 *peka wrote:*   

> I've heared that MLDonkey is hard and inconvinient when it comes to configuring it.
> 
> And I only use bittorrent network

 

 *vputz wrote:*   

> Just want to second the mldonkey recommendation. Can be a bit fiddly to set up, but works like a champ once you do

 

YVMV, normally you would just do

```
emerge net-p2p/mldonkey
```

with the correct USE flags, but be sure to use the ~x86 version.

----------

## reneviht

Thanks, Zentoo.

I had a problem much like peka's problem, and since I'm still quite clueless about working with Linux, I couldn't figure out how to get BitTornado to work - until I read your instructions.

----------

